# OMG... She Did It!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so proud! My mommy is a handgun owner! She just made up her mind and went out and got one! She bought a Ruger Single Six in 32 H&R Mag. It's a really sweet little gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats. Now you need to sneak a pic of it on the forum.

Or better yet, get her to join and post it herself. :smt023 

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there gal. You must be doing something right to get her to make that kind of commitment. Post a picture of it and show her. Maybe she will want to join the forum after she sees that. Good luck.

Best Baldy


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Her computer hardly ever works, but I'll try. I'm still trying to get pictures of her rifle. And she's got the revolver locked away so dad doesn't find it by accident. But it is sweet looking. White grips, black with case color frame. I think she really likes it and I hope she keeps liking it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's great. It sounded like a difficult task to find something that met her needs.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! :smt023


But she's hiding it from your Dad/Her husband...?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

js said:


> Congrats! :smt023
> 
> But she's hiding it from your Dad/Her husband...?


Maybe its time for an intervention!

Lets all show up at Suckleads house tonight and talk to her father. :numbchuck:

I'll start driving now.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Tell your Mom congrats! :smt023 
Has she fired it yet?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Maybe its time for an intervention!
> 
> Lets all show up at Suckleads house tonight and talk to her father. :numbchuck:
> 
> ...


WOOHOO! Kegger at my house! :smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Tell your Mom congrats! :smt023
> Has she fired it yet?


Not yet, tomorrow. She decided sort of spur of the moment. She was coming in to shoot my revolver (she still hasn't, dang it! I have a plan here!) and I guess on the way in she decided, why the heck not?! But she didn't have her permit. The gun is paid for and the paperwork is done, so its her gun, but it is sitting in a safe at the store right now waiting on her permit. I bought her four boxes of ammo tonight, so she's set to go tomorrow. I'll let you know how she likes it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> WOOHOO! Kegger at my house! :smt082


You didn't answer the question though... 

Is your mother hiding the gun from your father...? Is he anti-gun? If so, are you hiding yours as well....?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> You didn't answer the question though...
> 
> Is your mother hiding the gun from your father...? Is he anti-gun? If so, are you hiding yours as well....?


Oh yes, he's very painfully anti-gun. She is hiding her handgun, although he is aware of her rifle. And he is also aware of my long guns but I am hiding my handguns. Any future long guns will also have to be hidden as it was enough of a fight getting the rifle into the house (the shotgun wasn't too much of an issue as I won it and he didn't have a leg to stand on). Going strong, so far. Been hiding handguns for four and half years now. Although I think he may have seen my Bersa at one point when it decided to pop out of my pocket for a look around. He didn't say anything, though, and has probably forgotten (I take that guess considering he's seen every one of my tattoos, which he also is against, but every time he sees them it is the first time he's seen them. No memory at all).


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Tell your mom congratulations. I don't think my mom has ever shot a gun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Tell your mom congratulations. I don't think my mom has ever shot a gun.


She's come a long way in four and a half years. When I bought my first gun she went insane. She didn't want to know anything about it and didn't even want to see it. My father, prior to becoming anti, had owned a rifle collection and she made him get rid of it. But after a year of there being a gun in the house, she decided to give it a go. She got her rifle a few months ago after much prodding from me (I wasn't letting it go, this rifle was just about made for her). And then the handgun. I'm so proud!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Little update. The gun came home this morning. She still hasn't shot it. When she came in to get the gun there was something going on on the range and it was closed to the public, so she went home. She's going to her first SASS shoot this weekend and is hoping to try it out there, but her ammo is too strong so they may not allow it. I have, however, found someone who is willing to reload for her as long as she supplies the brass for it. So I'm going to buy her probably a 500 bag of new ones to give him to reload. And he's going to lighten them up for SASS shooting. :smt033 :smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Little update. The gun came home this morning. She still hasn't shot it. When she came in to get the gun there was something going on on the range and it was closed to the public, so she went home. She's going to her first SASS shoot this weekend and is hoping to try it out there, but her ammo is too strong so they may not allow it. I have, however, found someone who is willing to reload for her as long as she supplies the brass for it. So I'm going to buy her probably a 500 bag of new ones to give him to reload. And he's going to lighten them up for SASS shooting. :smt033 :smt023


Didn't realize they were so strict on the loads.

It will work great for her though. It will really build her confidence shooting those loads.


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

js said:


> You didn't answer the question though...
> 
> Is your mother hiding the gun from your father...? Is he anti-gun? If so, are you hiding yours as well....?


A house divided cannot stand! You and your mom must come clean with your father about your weapons. :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

He's talking about buying her another handgun. He doesn't know about the one she already has, but he was asking me about what I thought would be a good little gun to get for her. Great. 

As for my guns, if he finds them he finds them, if he doesn't, he doesn't. I'm not going to start a fight in the house or come home to find out he'd dropped them off to be destroyed while I was at work (which he has, in the past, threatened to do if he found any handguns in the house). He doesn't ever go into my room, and when not in use they never leave it. I don't feel the strong urge to have everything out in the open. My business is my business.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Yay congrats mommy!


----------

